# 1980 Gibson ES-335S Edmonton $1500



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is killing me...

1980 Gibson 335S Firebrand WKND SPCL $1500 | Guitars | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

There's been one in Ottawa forever at $2k.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> There's been one in Ottawa forever at $2k.


If it was $1500 it would have sold.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> There's been one in Ottawa forever at $2k.


Maybe one of the truckers will buy it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

When did Gibson use wood burning tools to make the headstock logo?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Maybe one of the truckers will buy it.


I wonder what they would have to trade for a full tank of diesel?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I remember seeing those decades ago....yup, they're still ugly.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> I remember seeing those decades ago....yup, they're still ugly.


When I saw the pic, I immediately went “Oh yeah!” in my head, and clicked out. Nope nope nope.

”These have never been reissued, and it’s doubtful they will be…”. Might be because it’s Friday night etc., but I am in tears here.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a silverburst 355s and it's just a wonderful thing.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

warplanegrey said:


> I have a silverburst 355s and it's just a wonderful thing.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> There's been one in Ottawa forever at $2k.


Is this a better way to spend $2k? 

Kijiji: Gibson Es125tc 1967-69








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

